# Sci-fi writer arrested at Canadian border



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*14th December 2009 04:05 AM*

David Allen

If you were a person that believes in conspiracies and black governments then what happened to science fiction writer Peter Watts on the US/Canadian border could seem like a scene from a futuristic movie.
The writer of such titles as Starfish, Maelstrom and Behemoth, these are also known as the Rifters Trilogy, was involved in a dispute with US Customs and Border Protection officers after being stopped for inspection.
According to the writer, he claimed that he had been punched in the face by an officer as he tried to arrest him.
Whereas, the official version is slightly different, with officers claiming that Watts became aggressive and non compliant during an inspection at the border.
Whatever the case, Watts is now on a $5,000 bail and due to appear in court in the 22nd December, if found guilty it could mean two years in prison and a fine of up to $2,000.


----------

